# Enjoyed hearing this pastor speak



## thbslawson (Aug 15, 2014)

This past week I was at a conference and enjoyed hearing a pastor by the name of Tim Pasma from LaRue, Ohio. Good reformed Baptist preaching and a gifted exegete of God's word. Thought I'd pass along a link to his church and sermons. Very good stuff.

http://laruebaptist.org/services


----------

